# Spoiler removal.



## Furyan (Sep 11, 2005)

Has anyone removed the spoiler from the trunk? If so, might you be able to tell me approximately how much it cost? Thank you ver much for your time.

:cheers


----------



## AGR81 (Sep 8, 2005)

No, but I sure want to also. If anyone has done it and can give the particulars on filling the holes and removing the spoiler 3rd brake light wiring harness...I'd LOVE to hear it. I'd like spoiler removal to be my next mod.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

AGR81 said:


> No, but I sure want to also. If anyone has done it and can give the particulars on filling the holes and removing the spoiler 3rd brake light wiring harness...I'd LOVE to hear it. I'd like spoiler removal to be my next mod.


several members removed the deck lid. here is a thread. just check search
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=2502&highlight=spoiler+removed :cheers


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

The spoiler is easy to remove. Lots of posts with more detail probably. There are 4 screws that hold it on. They are outside the weather stripping, I didn't seal those, just plugged with 3/8" body plugs, my dealer got them for rust proofing hole plugs. The wiring harness is on the passenger side and is 3/4". I sealed this as the plug didn't fit as well and it leads into the trunk compartment. All the holes are oval. I'm waiting to have these filled permanently, but just moved and the 800 dollar quote is a little steep at the moment. It is so much nicer without the spoiler. You can see traffic behind you and no glare from that ugly thing.

David


----------



## Furyan (Sep 11, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> several members removed the deck lid. here is a thread. just check search
> http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=2502&highlight=spoiler+removed :cheers


I had done a search using just the word "spoiler" and came up empty. Thank you for the link.

SilverGoat, thanks for the info as well.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I ripped that useless, cheezy plastic sucker right off. It looks much better that way. Damn Pontiac for Pontiacizing-- dare I say _ricing_- our cars!


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

cost me around $500 to get holes filled and trunk painted,,looks completly factory and paint was a perfect match.


----------



## Furyan (Sep 11, 2005)

HTRDLNCN said:


> cost me around $500 to get holes filled and trunk painted,,looks completly factory and paint was a perfect match.


Thank you for the price quote. I don't have the skills and equipment to do job myself to the standard of quality I want. Christmas is just around the corner.... :cool


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Groucho said:


> I ripped that useless, cheezy plastic sucker right off. It looks much better that way. Damn Pontiac for Pontiacizing-- dare I say _ricing_- our cars!


You dare, but your walking a thin line! :willy:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

JMVorbeck said:


> You dare, but your walking a thin line! :willy:



This is what I do.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

Furyan said:


> Thank you for the price quote. I don't have the skills and equipment to do job myself to the standard of quality I want. Christmas is just around the corner.... :cool


I'm envious. I pulled mine off months ago but the slotted holes needed to be drilled to plug and I couldn't get myself to take a drill to my paint job. Looks so much better and the one rattly part of this car is the spoiler.


----------

